# Petros Lake Fathers Day Bass Tournament



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok let me know if you guys are interested but I am now hosting a Fathers Day Petros Bass Tournament. We will fish from 7am - 3pm, this Sunday. I will make this a 50HP and under tournament. No shore fishermen allowed! I am thinking about $20 per team. Meet at the southern end of the lake and check in will start at 5am. Now I am a little worried about parking, especially if we get a big crowd, but there is that fence line in front of the Timken building on Perry Dr. We will blast off at 7am in the order that you have checked in, so get there early! I will perform detailed livewell inspections before you launch your boat so beware. Prizes will awarded to the best three teams. I have two tickets to Splash Harbor Water Park in Bellville Ohio that I will give away if we get over 20 boats. I will post this in the Tournament Discussion on OGF so we can hopefully get some guys from different areas. Hope to see everyone out there! Any questions about launching let me know. It can get a little harry but if you're smart you'll have nothing to worry about.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

This is a joke right???


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

partlyable said:


> This is a joke right???



Now why would I do that? The only joke would be if you won.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Did you get the approval from the stark county park management? Or have you got an answer on if it is even legal to have a boat on petros or are you just going to be a Shepard leading your sheep into danger ( and tickets) and finally the lake is like 20 acres. You expect 20 boats so they can fish an acre a piece so they can all cast and hit the person next to them at all times. finally there is no boat ramp so that should be included in the information. So in conclusion no I will not win this tournament for a multitude of reasons, but I do follow rules and regulations and I can catch some nice fish. That's good enough for me.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

partlyable said:


> Did you get the approval from the stark county park management? Or have you got an answer on if it is even legal to have a boat on petros or are you just going to be a Shepard leading your sheep into danger ( and tickets) and finally the lake is like 20 acres. You expect 20 boats so they can fish an acre a piece so they can all cast and hit the person next to them at all times. finally there is no boat ramp so that should be included in the information. So in conclusion no I will not win this tournament for a multitude of reasons, but I do follow rules and regulations and I can catch some nice fish. That's good enough for me.



If you're not in charge of this tournament, then don't worry about whether or not I got the approval. I'm telling you right now son, we're having a tournament there this Sunday, see you there or not.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I just think people should be informed have fun fishing all by yourself!!!


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Count me in!!! Ive always wanted to put a boat on that lake. 

AlwaysSunny....... is there a size limit? and do rock bass count? i know ive caught alot in that lake!!


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Can I just park boat on shore since you can cast across the lake 
Save on gas!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok guys looks like we're going to have a great turnout. I've had a couple guys ask already about increasing the HP limit. So after reviewing the topography map of the lake I think it's safe to say we can make this unlimited HP. All are welcome! I'll also go as high as 50 teams but no more. It will be a 15inch limit and no more than 5 fish. Rock bass will not count. Only largemouth, smallies and spotted bass.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Nathan Jessup and his father Paul Jessup with Big Bass (3.02) and the win today at Petros. Thanks for all who showed up. We had a great time.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

How many boats did you get?? Any other OGF's?


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

partlyable said:


> How many boats did you get?? Any other OGF's?



We had 8 boats show up. Not sure about any OGFers.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Are we talking about petros lake in canton? I only ask because I drove by the lake today at 1245 in the afternoon and their were no boats with trailers in the lot or boats on the water. Is their some more pictures from your day on the lake and how did you do personally??


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Having another one this year guys.....i know the weather kept quite a few of you home last year. Well I'm seeing who all is interested.


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

where are the ramps located here? hp limit again?


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

There is a muskie tournament there the same day.The lake is going to be be nuts with fisherman.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Interested. Exactly where is the lake? JONZUN


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone else interested? We're located in Perry Township, OHIO!


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

I havent fished here in 10 years, but i remember it as a pond, with small bass and panfish..... I used to fish/ go by there often and ive never seen a boat on that pond. You could cast pretty much from shore to shore so a boat isnt even necessary..... Surely there are better tourney venues than this un-scenic drab bluegill pit? Right beside a steel mill to boot.....if you want to host a local bass tourney-- a successful one, then sippo lake is a far better choice.... Im fishing at leesville this next week and i"ll be thinking of all you petros boys while im hauling in my new pb muskie. Hahaha. Dont forget to wear your respirators lol


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Ole Nathan Jessup would beg to differ on that being a Bluegill pit. We had a good turnout last year. The lake has a grass ramp and easy to launch boats. Most fish were caught on that North rip rap wall. Sometimes you'll catch a few Rainbows from the yearly spring stocking but the Pigs are in there. There is a sunken island on the Northwest corner of the lake that should be on fire come the day of the tourney. If this was a Carp tourney, we would fish Sippo. 

Remember no shore fisherman allowed. We will have a 50/50 this year if we get more than 15 boats. I'll have tickets to the Akron Zoo we can raffle off as well. Hot dogs and Hamburgs at the weigh in as well. Cant wait to see everyone this year.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Do I need a 4wd to launch a boat. Same times and limits? THanks, JONZUN


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Better question can I fish from a schooner? It's about 50 feet long will that be a problem?


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Father's day is right around the corner, been thinking about hosting another tourney at Petros this year. Anyone interested to fish this year?


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I hope the fish recover from the Mothers Day tourney there yesterday. I did not participate but from what I gathered the weigh-in record was shattered, both for total fish and big fish.


----------



## JRyakinbassin (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks like a small lake for unlimited hp clear fork has a idle speed set in place and Hoover is a 9.9 how did you guys even get your boats in the water


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

JRyakinbassin said:


> Looks like a small lake for unlimited hp clear fork has a idle speed set in place and Hoover is a 9.9 how did you guys even get your boats in the water


I just back my trailer in on the faircrest side.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm in.. I know where there is some real nice off shore structure that will surely give up a quick limit.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

I heard the dnr shocked up a 15lb smallmouth out of there the other day.


----------



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

I heard it was a largemouth


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Everyone knows there are no smallie s on petros,
It was a 14# 10oz. spotted bass.
come on guys..
This is how rumors get started.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

JRyakinbassin said:


> Looks like a small lake for unlimited hp clear fork has a idle speed set in place and Hoover is a 9.9 how did you guys even get your boats in the water


Boats can be backed in on the south end of the lake. The bank is steep but we all work together to make for a successful and safe launch.


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

I got this guy while prefishing Petros for the father a day tournament this past weekend. Couldn't find the LMB but caught many smallies


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

SeA nYmPhO said:


> I got this guy while prefishing Petros for the father a day tournament this past weekend. Couldn't find the LMB but caught many smallies


Nice catch! Hopefully she is still swimming. Not too many smallies weighed in last year.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

We can weigh in spotted bass, right?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Grandkids caught a couple nice Peacock Bass at the Kid's derby on the 14th.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

So is this thing a go this year? Thanks, JONZUN


----------

